# Help With Diskeeper 9 Pro



## Kloppstock (Jun 18, 2005)

1.
Im a newbie to explore the benief of page files
i need help configurating the right page file value on my hard drive

I have a hardrive on 10 Gb where my system is placed C:
yesterday i analysed this drive with Diskeoper 9 Pro and the result was Critical
i increased the paging file to maximum (to 1900 Mb on C unfortentley, instead of the recomended value,maybe a bit to mutch! 

did not understod that i would accualy lose 1900 Mb from the drive. 
the message on C is now:
"The recomended paging file size of 2191 Mb is larger than 
the voymes currently used for paging file, its recomended that you create another page file on a larger volume"( and i used the maximum not recomended)

i have a another hardrive on 189 Gb (D does that message mean that if i create another page file on this larger volume lik D: will this move the pagefile space that are to big on C: to D: instead, ore what?
if not is there some way to decrease that to big page file a little without need to reformate the hardrive ? i guess that a previous reg backup dont help here right?

2.
The analyze of my hardrives are now showing "Critical" 
On C: the recomendation is to run Frag Shield and expand the paging files.
as i have said the paging file on C: is allready set ?(a bit to high....1900)

so i guess that is meaning i should increase the MTF size, but should i really do that?, casue it says no changes are recomended inside config (allready set to 967 Mb, and only 3 % are used) , 

and i allso want to know, when expand MTF will i loose this hardrive space as it did when expanding the page file, if i use it to expand to minimum 990 513 MTF. and i think i have done this allready, and still it complains, will i lose almost 1 Gb eatch time i expand it, then it could bot be worth it for me?

Im really confused now about all info, so can someone give me any advice what i should do next to get rid of "critical" on C10 Gb)
so i dont mess it up for me even moore./Thanks


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Reset your pagefile to system mananged would be my guess. Right click on my computer, choose advanced, in the perfomance window,choose settings,choose advanced again, click on the "change button, mark the system managed button, click the set button, click OK and reboot your machine.

Now, leave it alone. Windows is very good at managing pagefile.


----------



## Kloppstock (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks you saved me from reformate my computer, i have now lowered the paging file size as you sugested

I have one moore question, about my other hardrive

On 189 Gb. When analyzing i get meassage that the MFT usage on this volyme is 99 precent of the Total MFT size, the recomendation are to increase the MFT to a lager size

but when looking inside the Configurate MFT/Page it says no change are recomended on MFT?

should i trust the analyze result ore the config advice? Im worried about that i will loss to mutch hardrive space if i do it, cause i have no margin on this drive
If i increase it to minimum size of 33072, how mutch hard drive space will i loose?

maybe this hight MFT usage i have now (99 precent) has something do to with the fact that i dont even can complete a fragmentatation on this drive anymore, it allways stop on 30 percent and cant get any further, no matter wich defrag tool i use


----------

